# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لميس وجمانة وسعاد ولبنى .. رضي الله عنهن

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

لميس وجمانة وسعاد ولبنى .. رضي الله عنهن


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يعتقد البعض أن هذه اسماء ممثلات أو مغنيات فقط , ويجهل أن هذه اسماء  		لصحابيات جليلات خلد التاريخ اسماءهن واختارهن الله لصحبة نبيه صلى الله  		عليه وسلم.
 		نساء ساهمن في تشييد حضارة الإسلام وبناء أجيال قادة العالم وأقامت أكبر  		دولة في تاريخ البشرية .
		وفي هذه السطور أضع بين أيديكم تعريفا مختصرا لبعض الصحابيات ممن يحملن هذه  		الأسماء :

		جمانة بنت أبي طالب
		هي بنت عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , أبوها أبوطالب عم النبي صلى الله  		عليه وسلم , وأمها فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم بن عبد مناف ,
		وإخوانها : طالب وعقيل وجعفر وعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم , وأختها أم  		هانئ بنت أبي طالب رضي الله عنها
		وزوجها ابن عمها أبي سفيان بن الحارث بن عبدالمطلب , وأطعمها رسول الله صلى  		الله عليه وسلم في خيبر ثلاثين وسقا
		سعاد بنت سلمة الأنصارية
		هي سعاد بنت سلمة بن زهير بن ثعلبة بن عبيد بن عدي بن غنم بن كعب بن سلمة  		الأنصارية,
		أمها أمّ قيس بنت حرام بن لوذان .
		تزوجت سعاد جبير بن صخر، وقيل: حسنة بن صخر بن أمية،
		وهي التي سألت رسول الله أن يبايعها على ما في بطنها، وكانت حاملا، فقال  		لها رسول الله: \"أنت حُرّة الحرائر\"
		لميس بنت عمرو بن حرام
		هي لميـس بنت عمـرو بن حـرام بن ثعـلبة بن حـرام بن كعـب بن غنـم بن كعـب  		بن سـلمة, 
		وأمهـا هنـد بنت قيـس بن القـريـم بن أميـة بن سنـان بن كعـب بن غنـم بن  		كعـب بن سـلمة,
		وزوجها زيـد بن يـزيد بن جـذام بن سبيـع بن خنسـاء بن عبيـد بن عـدي بن  		غنـم بن كعـب بن سـلمة.
		لبنى الأنصارية
		هي لبنى بنت قيظي بن قيس بن لوذان بن ثعلبة بن عدي بن مجدعة بن حارثة,
		وأمها أم حبيب بنت قراد بن موهبة بن عدي بن مجدعة بن حارثة.
		تزوجها أبو ثابت بن عبد عمرو بْن قيظي بْن عَمْرو بْن زَيْد بْن جشم بْن  		حارثة,
		ثم خلف عليها أبو أحمد بن قيس بن لوذان بن ثعلبة بن عدي بن مجدعة بن حارثة.
		المراجع
		أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة لابن الأثير
		الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد 
		الإصابة في تمييزالصحابة لابن حجر


http://saaid.net/female/m265.htm

----------


## طويلبة

اللهم بارك  فعلا استغربت سبحان الله من " رضي الله عنهن " العنوان لما رأيت اسم لميس لم أتوقعه اسم صحابية أبدا 
جزاك الله كل خير على ما افدتنا به جعله الله خالصا لوجهه ونفع بك

----------

